

Semi-supervised recognition of sarcastic sentences in online product reviews - bootload
http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q=cache:xyGHRid8j_gJ:www.cs.huji.ac.il/~arir/10-sarcasmAmazonICWSM10.pdf+The+Hebrew+University+in+Jerusalem+detecting+sarcasm&hl=en&pid=bl&srcid=ADGEESjrzV3NFcdfPurSawVphF7lbcRs-Loij2QjIBOM3lHirw1rn3e4Fwaw5owCpdykCjEWjEn8sSlotmjF38wF25HO7SgI41eROCJTykFgZydkBD-ZGC4TkfIncLBJEl1RPnacKZbm&sig=AHIEtbQIQWxQ3B91b9YtJdoyWKGgYpQL9g

======
mark_l_watson
Great paper, and a tough problem (for one thing, sparse positive samples in
training data).

